# how much to tan a fox?



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

www.thewildlifegallery.com
i use them. around $80


----------



## riverrat09 (Dec 5, 2009)

I would recommend checking out USA FOXX & FURS. They charge around $40 dollars with shipping.


----------

